# Chimney repair - neet to know concrete mix ingridinets



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey guys - 

I'm fixing a chimney on my house - just installed a new metal roof and noticed top few layers of brick are completely loose.

I am a roofer, and last time I did masonry work was 3 years ago. It came out very strong but I forgot the mix ingredients / proportions.

Basically I need to know best mix for top of the chimney repair. Please help.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

coolflatroof said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> I'm fixing a chimney on my house - just installed a new metal roof and noticed top few layers of brick are completely loose.
> 
> ...


2 to 1 type S


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

Type S is a sports version of Acura ... :laughing:

Thanks for help MAULEMALL, but I don't really understand what that means ... I'm a roofer after all :clap:

Any way - think its type S cement mix (1 part) and 2 part water - correct? 

Any other suggestions? I think I mixed a few things when I did my last brick job...

BTW ... you can see it here: 






I know it looks horrible to all the pros here, but we had to dig up 3-5 layers of loose brick all around, and the wall in the back was hollow (gap between bricks), and I was afraid it will fall off  ...


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i think he meant 1 satin to 2 sand


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

Guys, please explain in laymen terms ... and with details ... thanks

BTW ... I did not use sand the firs time - I need as strong of a mix as possible - do I actually need sand? I don't want fillers unless it's necessary.

I don't care about using extra cement, as I will not use the whole bag anyway ... it will end up in trash or in the back yard, and will turn into a slab...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Post a picture of what you are fixing if you can. Is it the crown, the brick, both? Why did they get loose, how old is the chimney, are the bricks solids or do they have holes in them lol?

Yes you need sand. If it is seriously just a few loose bricks just goto lowes and get some masons mix-yellow bag, its mortar. Do not get sand topping mix or the concrete mix. Add water till it is workable, but not piss. Enjoy.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you planning to parge/stucco it or do you want to repoint it?

How deteriorated is brick and joint material?

If you planning to parge over it I suggest repointing it first,because parge is not going to solve your problem.

Nevertheless for parging I would advice a bag of non hydraulic,5 buckets of builders sand,weld bond,hastopur,a bag of lime.

Here is the mix:

Dump a bucket and a quarter of water into mixer.
Then add measure spoon of hastopur.
Let mix for a minute or until water bubbles.
Dump bag of non-hydraulic(Lafarge GU mix for example)
Let it mix.
Add shovel full of lime.
Start pouring weld bond into mix and count till 10 seconds
Start adding sand,slowly and spread it evenly.

Let mix for about 5 once all ingridients are in.
Dont forget to cover the sides using brush weld bond

For Repoint I would suggest 1 Bag of type S,4 buckets of sand,3 shovels of lime.Add hastopur for workability.


----------

